# Petition to save Bruce....



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/BRING-BRUCE-HOME-X

Bring Bruce Home Petition-Stop BSL and the cruel punishment of pitbulls | Facebook

This dog was snatched from a family in NI and is in kennels, but if you watch the vid, you will see he is being badly cared for and is pretty much starving to death. Please sign the petition to try to save him


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Bruce is a young staffordshire bull terrier living in NI. On monday he will die unless we try and stop this happening. Perhaps there is a chance - the slimmest of chances - that Bruce can yet be saved and sent to safety in Eire. I implore all of you to write to the contacts below. There is very little time left to try to save Bruce. Please put pressure on decision makers by writing in support of Bruce.For more on bruce's story please see here: Eleventh Hour Mercy Plea to Save Death Row Dog Bruce Please forward to everyone you can . Hopefully with thousands of emails and calls someone will remove the death sentence from Bruce.

Home Secretary - Alan Johnson

email - [email protected] or [email protected]

Please ask for Bruce to be given safe passage to Eire where he can live legally. It's probably best if you can compose your own letter but here's a template letter...

Please write today. There is so little time left.

Dear Sir,

I am writing to you with regard to a travesty about to occur in Northern Ireland and to beg you to intervene and help save a life.

The life in question belongs to Bruce,a young Staffordshire Bull Terrier who was living happily with his family in Northern Ireland. On September 19th 2007 Bruce was seized by council officials as an alleged pit bull type and taken to secluded kennels whilst his owner was taken to court for owning a banned type of dog. 
While incarcerated in kennels his family were allowed to visit Bruce in October 2007, Bruce had lost weight, muscle and had a cut to his muzzle. Five months later Bruce was allowed a second visit from his family in March 2008, they were shocked with what they found: The wound on Bruce's muzzle was larger and had become infected, he had to have his tail amputated, had open sores, was underweight and looked totally rejected, yet despite the clear pain he was in, is described by experts as being a friendly dog that poses no danger to the public. In a desperate attempt to save Bruce, owner Shannon Brown, supporters and neighbours have created petitions and videos resulting in worldwide support to Bring Bruce Home.
Northern Ireland has not adopted the 1997 Amendment Act as in England, Scotland and Wales, despite being proposed several times, thus meaning any dog deemed to be pit bull type cannot be entered onto the Index of Exempted Dogs. If the proposal had been accepted in Northern Ireland, as with the rest of the UK, Bruce would have been home long before now, alive and well registered on the Index of Exempted Dogs.
If Bruce lived in Southern Ireland where no breeds are nationally banned he would never have been seized at all. Bruce has been offered a place of safety with a reputable rescue in Southern Ireland where he could legally live out the rest of his life, this offer has been conveyed to the solicitor but has sadly not been accepted by the court.

I understand that you have the power to grant a pardon and we beg of you to do all within your power to allow Bruce the chance of life by requesting Bruce is granted safe passage to Southern Ireland and the rescue placement that is waiting there for him. This is all that is needed. I am sure, Mr. Johnson, that you are aware of how emotionally committed good owners are to their pets. Dogs are part of our families as much as children. Please spare Bruces owner the further trauma of destroying Bruce so needlessly. Please pardon Bruce and allow a blameless animal the chance of life.

We claim to be a nation of animal lovers, surely now it is time to prove it?

Yours faithfully

Thank you. Thank you for writing. Just one last thing....

Excluding the bit about 'having the power to pardon' please write also to:

Shaun Woodward, Secretary of State for Northern Ireland
Enquiries

and Northern Ireland Ministers

Peter Robinson
Peter Robinson

Martin Mcguiness
email: [email protected]

Gerry Kelly
email: [email protected]

and Jeffrey Donaldson
Jeffrey Donaldson MP

and Tony Hill, Mayor of Northdown Borough Council
email: [email protected]

If enough letters land on enough desktops perhaps we can make a difference.

An alternative template is...

Dear Sir

I am writing to you with deep concern about events about to unfold in Northern Ireland.

A Staffordshire Bull Terrier, named Bruce, was seized in 2007 as being of a banned type (pit bull terrier). Bruces owner has fought ever since to have him returned but, as Northern Ireland has never adopted the 97 amendment to the DDA, they have not been successful.

Whilst in the care of the State Bruce has deteriorated physically to a shameful degree but his temperament has remained impeccable throughout. The current situation is that Bruce has an offer of sanctuary with a highly regarded welfare organisation in Eire (where pit bull types can live legally) but his destruction has been ordered by the court nonetheless and is scheduled for Monday, 6th July.

We have many problems in this country concerning poor standards of dog ownership. It is an issue that repeatedly takes up parliamentary time and our media is regularly filled with stories of abuse and neglect. Our nations dog owners are continually (and rightly) urged by government and welfare organisations to pay proper attention and to attribute appropriate value to our dogs welfare. As a volunteer for an animal welfare organisation I am personally acquainted with our societys disposable attitude towards dogs and the suffering engendered by those who do not value welfare.

What example does it send to society if the State is willing to throw away a dogs life so needlessly? What role model does it offer, if government, after ill-treating this dog discards the offer of sanctuary that has been made for Bruce?

Accordingly I request that you use your influence, if not to re-unite Bruce with his owners, to at least afford him safe passage to the Republic.

Yours sincerely,

Additional groups to contact are below:

Veterinary Ireland  Representative body for veterinary surgeons in Ireland
Email: [email protected]

Veterinary Northern Ireland (VetNI)
Email: [email protected]

Secretary General  [email protected]

Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons (RCVS)
Email: [email protected] & [email protected] Fax: (020) 7222 2004

The RSPCA

Telephone advice line 0300 1234 555 For advice and information contact our headquarters. This line is open 9am to 5pm, weekdays only. ( DO NOT RING THE EMERGANCEY LINE!!!)

RSPCA Enquiries Service, Wilberforce Way, Southwater, Horsham, West Sussex RH13 9RS.

By email https://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Satellite?pagename=RSPCA/RSPCARedirect&pg=MyRSPCALogin

Dogs Trust

Head Office
Dogs Trust 
17 Wakley Street 
London 
EC1V 7RQ 
Telephone
020 7837 0006 
(9:00AM - 5:00PM, Mon to Fri)
Kennel Club

The Kennel Club, 1-5 Clarges Street, Piccadilly, London W1J 8AB
Telephone: 0870 606 6750. Fax: 020 7518 1058

Email : Contact Us - The Kennel Club

Irish Kennel Club

Fottrell House 
Harolds X Bridge 
Dublin 6W 
Ireland

+353 (1) 4533300

Email The Irish Kennel Club - Contact

Belfast Telegraph

Contact Us - Service - Belfasttelegraph.co.uk

Spectator Newspapers

91 Main Street,
Bangor, Co. Down,
BT20 4AF

tel: 028 91 270 270
fax: 028 91 271 544

link - Spectator Newspapers | Newtownards Chronicle | Spectator Print

email - [email protected]

Please crosspost!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Eleventh Hour Mercy Plea to Save Death Row Dog Bruce
July 2, 2009 by K9 Magazine News Editor 
Dog lovers around the world have reacted in horror to the recent news that the high profile case of pet dog Bruce may finally be over as a court orders he be destroyed in a few days time ending an exhaustive twenty one month battle to save him.

Bruce was a young Staffordshire Bull Terrier living happily with his family in Northern Ireland. On September 19th 2007 Bruce was seized by council officials as an alleged pit bull type and taken to secluded kennels whilst his owner was taken to court for owning a banned type of dog contrary to the Dangerous Dogs Act (Northern Ireland) Order 1991.

Whilst incarcerated in kennels his family were allowed to visit their dog in October 2007, Bruce had lost weight, muscle tone and had an open cut to his muzzle. Five months later Bruce was allowed a second visit from his family in March 2008, they were shocked with what they found: The wound on Bruces muzzle was larger, weeping and had become infected, he tail had been amputated due to damage and infection, he had open pressure sores, was underweight and looked totally broken and rejected, yet despite the clear pain he was in, is described by experts as being a friendly dog that poses no danger to the public
A trial was heard at Bangor Magistrates Court on 27th August 2008 and the court determined that Bruce was of type despite the evidence from two expert identification witnesses who said he was not. Judgement was given two weeks later on the 12th September and Bruce was ordered destroyed devastating his family and supporters.

A legal appeal was lodged and a brief hearing on the 12th November 2008 listed the case for mention on 12th January 2009.

A further hearing in March 2009 was scheduled to set a date for the full Appeal. But, as we understand it, at this hearing the Judge gave Bruce a reprieve, as she believed Bruce does not pose a danger to the public. It was unclear how this potentially groundbreaking ruling would proceed as the Judge did not contest that Bruce had been found to be a pit bull type but decided as he posed no danger to the public he could be returned to his owner under the conditions that apply to pit bull types in England: Bruces owner was trying to obtain third party liability insurance for him as a pit bull type in Northern Ireland. As it is illegal to have a pit bull type in Northern Ireland no insurance company was able to offer insurance cover.

A further court date was set for 29th June 2009 to decide how this ruling for Bruce could proceed and the Judge ordered destruction.

In a desperate attempt to save Bruce, owner Shannon Brown, supporters and neighbours have created petitions, online networking groups and videos resulting in worldwide support to Bring Bruce Home. Bruce remains on canine death row, removed from his family home, alone and unaware of the worldwide support he has to spare his life.

Despite being debated several times, Northern Ireland has not adopted the provisions within the1997 Dangerous Dogs (Amendment) Act allowing friendly pet dogs found to be unlawful by appearance, but posing no danger to the public, to be allowed to live. In England, Scotland and Wales, a dog found to be pit bull type by the courts can be ordered entered onto the Index of Exempted Dogs as an alternative to destruction. If the Amendment had been accepted in Northern Ireland, the court would have been able to exercise discretion as with the rest of the UK - Bruce is likely to have been home long before now, alive and well registered on the Index of Exempted Dogs.

If Bruce lived across the border in Southern Ireland where no breeds are nationally banned he would never have been seized and imprisoned at all. Bruce has been offered a place of safety with a dedicated rescue and sanctuary in Southern Ireland where he could legally live out the rest of his life; this offer has been conveyed in writing to the solicitor but has sadly not been accepted by the court.

Bruce hasnt actually ever put a paw wrong; he is sentenced to death due to the way he looks and the fact that NI has a mandatory death penalty unlike the rest of the UK who gave the courts discretion when sentencing twelve years ago.

Bruce and his family have endured much mental and physical anguish and pain solely due to a draconian law. His owner is simply a young dog owner who has been struggling for nearly two years to save her dogs life.

All that needs to be done to let a friendly dog live is for Bruce to be allowed safe passage from Northern to Southern Ireland and Bruce needs your support again during his eleventh hour.

We are asking supporters to contact the Secretary of State for Northern Ireland (Shaun Woodward MP) and Ministers urging them to use compassion and discretion by granting Bruce a Pardon removing the penalty imposed  the mandatory death sentence with the provision that Bruce is moved to the rescue placement ready and waiting for him in Southern Ireland. For a nation who claims to be animal lovers this would be the expected outcome.

As the court has ordered that Bruce be destroyed someone will be expected to administer the fatal injection. Veterinary surgeons take a sworn oath and promise to safeguard the welfare of animals committed into their care. In line with this sworn promise we are calling on all veterinary professionals within the UK to take a stand and refuse to kill Bruce - a healthy, wanted animal who poses no danger to the public & has a rescue space waiting for him in Eire. Bruces legal owner does not give consent for Bruce to be destroyed.

Please help by contacting the relevant authorities (template letters available)  details below to add your support to Saving Bruce.

For Further Information  Please Contact:

DDA Watch

Email: [email protected]

Dangerous Dogs Act: DDAWatch - For Fair, Effective Dangerous Dog Laws

Tel: 0844 844 2900

Endangered Dogs Defence & Rescue

Endangered Dogs Defence and Rescue - Helping dogs in need


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

YouTube - x.Bring Bruce Home Where He Belongs.x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I've done it and pasted it on


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

christine c said:


> I've done it and pasted it on


Thank you, its horrible isnt it


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I would implore EVERYONE who opens this post, to PLEASE click on the link to read about a dog currently on death row.

Without our support, he could be dead in just a few days.

Eleventh Hour Mercy Plea to Save Death Row Dog Bruce


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

this has already been posted in the dog chat area http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/48684-urgent-help.html
and here in chat http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/48730-please-have-look.html
such a sad thing though and deffo got my signature


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Theres are loads of petitions for this boy, ive signed this one aswell.

I dont see why they cant have him back aslong as they follow the rules set out for having a pitbull type.

A guy near me had his dog removed after it bit someone, he got it back throught the courts after 6 months, and now has had to have him castrated, tattooed and muzzled in public.

If the dog hasnt done anything wrong, i see no justification in killing it.

Also, whoever runs the kennels should be done for cruelty and neglect.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Only just received the message from Ryan and posted it straight away. Sorry if it has been duplicated, but please pass it on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Breaking: Death Row Dog Bruce is Given Stay of Execution
July 3, 2009 by K9 Magazine News Editor 
We have learned that yesterday a Barrister attended High Court for judicial review in the case of Bruce, the dog who has been condemned to die despite having a home offered to him in a country where he would allowed to live happily. The counsel has granted an undertaking that until every avenue of the law has been explored, Bruce will not be destroyed. What this means is that Bruce is safe but only for NOW.

His life still hangs in the balance while every legal avenue is explored. So please, do not give up in your efforts to make your voice heard. Bruce should not even be where he is now. He has a home waiting. He has NEVER done anything wrong. He has not been deemed a dangerous dog he has been deemed an illegal dog based on a completely flawed piece of legislation.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruce, the NI 'pit bull type' - long (but urgent) post!

For those of you who have been following the story of Bruce, the Staffordshire seized as 'type' in NI it has now come to crunch time.

Bruce had been ordered by the court to be destroyed on Monday, 6th July. For those not familiar with Bruce's story ther is a brief summary and heart-wrenching video here:

Eleventh Hour Mercy Plea to Save Death Row Dog Bruce

Bruce has an offer of a rescue space in Eire where pit bulls can live legally. Bruce's only remaining chance - and it is a very slim chance - is a mass letter campaign to try to persuade decision makers to allow him to leave the UK.

There is very little time left to try to save Bruce. Please put pressure on descision makers by writing in support of Bruce.

Home Secretary - Alan Johnson

email - [email protected] or [email protected]

Please ask for Bruce to be given safe passage to Eire where he can live legally. It's probably best if you can compose your own letters but here's a template letter...

Please write today. There is so little time left.



> Dear Sir,
> 
> I am writing to you with regard to a travesty about to occur in Northern Ireland and to beg you to intervene and help save a life.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Thank you for writing. Just one last thing....

Excluding the bit about 'having the power to pardon' please write also to:

Shaun Woodward, Secretary of State for Northern Ireland
Enquiries

and Northern Ireland Ministers

Peter Robinson
Peter Robinson

Martin Mcguiness
[email protected]

Gerry Kelly
[email protected]

and Jeffrey Donaldson
Jeffrey Donaldson MP - e-mail: [email protected]

and Tony Hill, Mayor of Northdown Borough Council
email: [email protected]

This can only work if enough people write but if enough letters land on enough desktops perhaps we can make a difference.

More templates and contacts here:

For vets:
DDA Watch Supporting Fair and Effective Dog Laws - Saving Bruce Vet draft

For media and other welfare organisations
DDA Watch Supporting Fair and Effective Dog Laws - Bruce template - General

LATEST UPDATE  STOP PRESS: Bruce's execution has been postponed! He is still due to be killed. We don't know when so, please, keep emailing, keep cross-posting, keep writing!

Thanks All!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

The latest news is that Bruce's barrister has applied for a judicial review. I don't know if it has been granted yet but counsel has promised that Bruce won't be destroyed untill every legal avenue has been explored.

This means that Bruce won't die on Monday but he is still condemened and his life hangs in the balance. It vital to keep up the pressure and keep emailing/writing. We may get little or no notice next time.

Our emails to NI ministers are getting brushed off with referals to Dept. of Agriculture and Rural Development.

I'm trying to find some sympathetic NI politicians that we can write to who might help pin down Robinson, Kelly and McGuinness. See below:

Please email the following regarding Bruce. They are mps in the area Bruce was taken from. Please forward everywhere!

more urgent contact details

North Down constituency has six MLAs (think each constituency has six elected)
MLA = Members of the Legislative Assembly

Alex Easton
Stephen Farry
Peter Weir
Leslie Cree
Brian Wilson

Alexander Easton DUP ???

Stephen farry ???

Peter Weir DUP [email protected]

Leslie Cree UUP [email protected]

Brian wilson???

or facebook pages

Here's Peter Weir
Stephen Farry MLA | Facebook

Here's Stephen Farry MLA
Stephen Farry MLA | Facebook

Brian Wilson
Stephen Farry MLA | Facebook

Thank you!!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

New bruce video. Please crosspost, guys!

YouTube - Saving Bruce


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Poor baby! :crying:
I would give him a home.... 

To the evil people who did this to him...

Rot in hell!! :cursing:


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

I have written to all the addresses.

How can government and welfare organisations say that people should care for their animals if they kill Bruce when sanctuary is on offer in Eire?


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! This is really going around the world.

URGENT Bruce the pit bull needs your intervention!

There's a new youtube video too.

YouTube - Saving Bruce


----------



## haverhillcats (Jan 23, 2009)

Is there any thread on here about Bruce? I can't seem to find one!
We are all working so hard to save this dog - thought he was talked about on every forum going.
Bruce Appeal - Eleventh Hour Plea for Death Row Dog-Support Urgently Needed
YouTube - Saving Bruce


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

There a quite a few links/threads about Bruce already on here i was lucky enough to speak to Shannon his owner the other through youtube what a lovely young lady she is felt very honoured actually. Just keeping everything crossed for poor Bruce!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

The last i heard, Bruce was due to be PTS 
Please say he hasn't


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

No he hasnt been PTS though he isnt completely safe so petitions etc still need signing.....he was given extra time so every avenue had been looked into with regards to Bruce!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank god he hasn't been pts.
I have signed the petitions etc so fingers crossed


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't find the petition


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update:

The Irish News ran an article on Bruce today. 

Northern Ireland Assembly members are describing their inboxes with words like "inundated". 

Statement of support from the KC:



> We do not understand why a pit bull type dog (based purely on its looks) in one part of the UK is regarded as more of a danger than the same dog would pose in another part.


Kennel Club Hits Out at Treatment of Death Row Dog, Bruce

No reponse yet from the RSPCA or USPCA so lets push them hard:

RSPCA || Utility

and

[email protected]


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update:

The Irish News ran an article on Bruce today. 

Northern Ireland Assembly members are describing their inboxes with words like "inundated". 

Statement of support from the KC:



> We do not understand why a pit bull type dog (based purely on its looks) in one part of the UK is regarded as more of a danger than the same dog would pose in another part.


Kennel Club Hits Out at Treatment of Death Row Dog, Bruce

No reponse yet from the RSPCA or USPCA so lets push them hard:

RSPCA || Utility

and

[email protected]


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep the pressure up ... !

New song by Maria Daines, for Bruce

Maria Daines on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Videos


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Done and passing it on x


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

The response to Bruce's plight from the UK's three major dog organisations:

The Kennel Club 


> We do not understand why a pit bull type dog (based purely on its looks) in one part of the UK is regarded as more of a danger than the same dog would pose in another part.


The Dogs Trust



> Dogs Trust, the UKs largest dog welfare charity, is deeply saddened to hear about the plight of Bruce and our hearts go out to his family.


The RSPCA



> .....


Oh dear. Nothing at all. Not a mummur. Zilch. Zero. Nada.

Please give them a nudge.

RSPCA || Utility


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Latest Bruce news...

Here again with a new vid too!

YouTube - Saving Bruce Goes Global!

RSPCA join in the criticism:


> *Statement on pit bull type dog in Northern Ireland  10.7.09*
> It is wrong that an entire breed of dog should be banned purely on the basis of its genetic make-up, without any consideration of an individual dogs characteristics and temperament.
> 
> The Dangerous Dogs (Amendment) Act 1997 was introduced in England and Wales so that the automatic death sentence on all pit bull type dogs was lifted. If Northern Ireland had adopted this amendment, many family pets identified as being pit bull types would be allowed to live out their life with their owners in accordance with the law. They would not be forced to spend their final days in kennels before being inevitably destroyed.
> ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Global protests planned!



> JOIN OUR CALL TO "PAWS"
> 
> "Paws" for a moment of silence and join us in lighting a candle in honor, support and recognition of our beautiful canine friend, "Bruce", an innocent victim and pawn of Northern Ireland's Breed Specific Legislation law.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

The latest update ...

"The Save Bruce email campaign started just over a week ago and Id like to recap over what has been achieved so far by YOU.


The campaign has spread around the whole world. I have personally been fielding emails from Australia, New Zealand, America, Canada, Portugal, Spain, France, Holland and Wales. Campaign organisers have also received support from Argentina, Italy, Scotland and elsewhere.

The volume of the response has been huge. Northern Ireland Assembly member McFarlands office said they had been inundated with emails. David Brown of Northdown Borough Council said they had been inundated with emails. If these people have been inundated then so have all the other targets including the Home Secretary, Secretary of State for Northern Ireland, etc.

The story has attracted enough attention to be covered by CNN, The Irish Times and, at least, two radio stations (not to mention the dog press, K9 Magazine, Dogs Today, etc., etc.)

The campaign has prompted statements from The Dogs Trust, The Kennel Club, the National Canine Research Council and the RSPCA.

Three politicians (so far!) have come forward to offer both help for Bruce and help to prevent this travesty from occurring again.

Hundreds have joined social networking sites and the Bring Bruce Home petition has added over three thousand signatures in the last seven days bringing the total to over 12,000.

Protests are being planned in America and elsewhere and I guarantee that none of this would have happened  none of it  but for the people, like you, who have taken time to sign the petition and write the emails to the dozens of contacts put forward.

Well done to everyone. We are getting through. We are being heard. Right now, I imagine, Northdown Borough Council et al are fervently hoping that the outcry is going to vanish as quickly as it appeared.

But thats not going to happen.

Please help keep the pressure on. If you have written to the suggested contacts and not yet had a reply then please write again. And again".


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

> ...representatives for Bruce may be seeking the support of the UN for charges of criminal animal cruelty against Northern Ireland.


International Discrimination Case against Ireland?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Candlelight vigils are being held around the world for Bruce, the alleged pit bull type in Northern Ireland.

On 23rd July peaceful vigils will be held in New York, Dublin and London.

In London the vigil will be held at 9.00 - 10.00 p.m. (evening) outside the Northern Ireland Office in Millbank, SW1. If you are within striking distance then please come along and support Bruce's cause.

Come on, guys! Lets save Bruce.

For those who can't come (perhaps you have commitments or are just too far away) you can still join Bruce's Virtual Vigil by holding vigil at home and sending pics to [email protected]

Important

If you would like to attend the London vigil please email John at [email protected]

Since the vigil is within the restricted area around parliament he needs to keep police informed of expected numbers. If attendance exceeds estimates then we may be prevented from congregating.

Thanks everyone  appreciate your support at this crucial stage.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Candlelight vigils are being held around the world for Bruce, the alleged pit bull type in Northern Ireland.

On 23rd July peaceful vigils will be held in New York, Dublin and London.

In London the vigil will be held at 9.00 - 10.00 p.m. (evening) outside the Northern Ireland Office in Millbank, SW1. If you are within striking distance then please come along and support Bruce's cause.

Come on, guys! Lets save Bruce.

For those who can't come (perhaps you have commitments or are just too far away) you can still join Bruce's Virtual Vigil by holding vigil at home and sending pics to [email protected]ogsact.co.uk

*Important *

If you would like to attend the London vigil please email John at [email protected]

Since the vigil is within the restricted area around parliament he needs to keep police informed of expected numbers. If attendance exceeds estimates then we may be prevented from congregating.

Thanks everyone - appreciate your support at this crucial stage.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

"There has been a* HUGE* legal development for Bruce.

Everybody knows that Northern Ireland doesn't have an amendment to allow 'type' dogs to live. The Dept. for Agriculture and Rural Development even reiterated this point in written answers to the Northern Ireland Assembly as recently as last Sept.



> "Such dogs are destroyed unless their owner can prove that they are not of a banned type"


http://www.niassembly.gov.uk/qanda/2...008/080926.htm

It turns out....

They lied.

Northern Ireland does have its own version of the amendments and has done since 2001. They just forgot to tell anyone!

Forgot to tell Ballymena when they set about their dog massacre. Forgot to tell County Antrim, too, when they set about their own massacre...



> "The first thing you have to be aware of is that the Amnedment to the Dangerous Dogs Act, which allows pit bull 'type' dogs to be registered and rehomed, does not apply in Northern Ireland" said Nigel Devine (Antrim Borough Dog Warden)


http://www.ourdogs.co.uk/News/2006/D...06/outrage.htm

Bruce now has a valid legal defence to argue in his favour to compliment the public campaign, thanks to the diligence of campaigners who have painstakingly unearthed the complicated jigsaw of legislation.

But how many dogs have died because they were denied their rights by a State that would rather just kill them than seek justice?"

Full story here:
http://www.dogmagazine.net/archives/3244/d...te-on-deathrow/


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

"There has been a* HUGE* legal development for Bruce.

Everybody knows that Northern Ireland doesn't have an amendment to allow 'type' dogs to live. The Dept. for Agriculture and Rural Development even reiterated this point in written answers to the Northern Ireland Assembly as recently as last Sept.



> "Such dogs are destroyed unless their owner can prove that they are not of a banned type"


http://www.niassembly.gov.uk/qanda/2...008/080926.htm

It turns out....

They lied.

Northern Ireland does have its own version of the amendments and has done since 2001. They just forgot to tell anyone!

Forgot to tell Ballymena when they set about their dog massacre. Forgot to tell County Antrim, too, when they set about their own massacre...



> "The first thing you have to be aware of is that the Amnedment to the Dangerous Dogs Act, which allows pit bull 'type' dogs to be registered and rehomed, does not apply in Northern Ireland" said Nigel Devine (Antrim Borough Dog Warden)


http://www.ourdogs.co.uk/News/2006/D...06/outrage.htm

Bruce now has a valid legal defence to argue in his favour to compliment the public campaign, thanks to the diligence of campaigners who have painstakingly unearthed the complicated jigsaw of legislation.

But how many dogs have died because they were denied their rights by a State that would rather just kill them than seek justice?"

Full story here:
http://www.dogmagazine.net/archives/3244/d...te-on-deathrow/


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

"There has been a* HUGE* legal development for Bruce.

Everybody knows that Northern Ireland doesn't have an amendment to allow 'type' dogs to live. The Dept. for Agriculture and Rural Development even reiterated this point in written answers to the Northern Ireland Assembly as recently as last Sept.



> "Such dogs are destroyed unless their owner can prove that they are not of a banned type"


http://www.niassembly.gov.uk/qanda/2...008/080926.htm

It turns out....

They lied.

Northern Ireland does have its own version of the amendments and has done since 2001. They just forgot to tell anyone!

Forgot to tell Ballymena when they set about their dog massacre. Forgot to tell County Antrim, too, when they set about their own massacre...



> "The first thing you have to be aware of is that the Amnedment to the Dangerous Dogs Act, which allows pit bull 'type' dogs to be registered and rehomed, does not apply in Northern Ireland" said Nigel Devine (Antrim Borough Dog Warden)


http://www.ourdogs.co.uk/News/2006/D...06/outrage.htm

Bruce now has a valid legal defence to argue in his favour to compliment the public campaign, thanks to the diligence of campaigners who have painstakingly unearthed the complicated jigsaw of legislation.

But how many dogs have died because they were denied their rights by a State that would rather just kill them than seek justice?"

Full story here:
http://www.dogmagazine.net/archives/3244/d...te-on-deathrow/


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

haverhillcats said:


> Is there any thread on here about Bruce? I can't seem to find one!
> We are all working so hard to save this dog - thought he was talked about on every forum going.
> Bruce Appeal - Eleventh Hour Plea for Death Row Dog-Support Urgently Needed
> YouTube - Saving Bruce


I featured Bruce on my blog a while back. I do not know of any animal lover that is not praying for him A Pet Sitters Blog» asdasd


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

Gee, this thread just sinks like a stone, don't it?

I'm surprised there's not more interest. Maybe people feel that the DDA is no concern of theirs.

First they came for the pit bulls.....


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

> Gee, this thread just sinks like a stone, don't it?
> 
> I'm surprised there's not more interest. Maybe people feel that the DDA is no concern of theirs.
> 
> First they came for the pit bulls.....


Don't worry John, it's not lack of interest, they have all gone out to buy their candles for tomorrows vigil.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG this is so sad. Just watched the youtube video and it had me crying.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I would fight to the death for my baby dog...

What they are doing is so wrong! :cursing:

I wish i could be of more help... I feel useless!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Johnderondon said:


> Gee, this thread just sinks like a stone, don't it?
> 
> I'm surprised there's not more interest. Maybe people feel that the DDA is no concern of theirs.
> 
> First they came for the pit bulls.....


Your post is very wrong .......many members on here have expressed great interest in Bruce.....there has been numerous threads on here with regards to Bruce and many members have got involved not just on here but on other forums and sites.....i have actually spoke to Bruce's owner Shannon through you tube.Before you make statements like yours i suggest you have your facts right pet forum's members have and will continue to support Bruce and his owner..........


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Johnderondon said:


> Gee, this thread just sinks like a stone, don't it?
> 
> I'm surprised there's not more interest. Maybe people feel that the DDA is no concern of theirs.
> 
> First they came for the pit bulls.....


 There has been around 4 threads already about bruce and i know many members have sent emails to the revelent people for bruce .

Have you?


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, hey! It's back up the page again. Cool.



animallover111 said:


> Your post is very wrong


No, my post was right. I'm delighted to hear that there have been many theads but _this_ thread has been sinking, sinking, sunk and that did surprise me.

So my facts were straight.

If my speculation as to the reason is wrong then no one would be more pleased than I.



claire said:


> There has been around 4 threads already about bruce


Of which this one is the longest and had (until my post) only five individual posters, one of which was me. What's the current, active membership here? Seems a busy forum. I'd guess it's in the hundreds. You started this thread and you're a veteran here. Was five posters in line with your hopes?



> and i know many members have sent emails to the revelent people for bruce .


Fantastic! Of course, some people will do so without recording it here.



> Have you?





Johnderondon said:


> I have written to all the addresses.


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

I certainly havent forgotten and shall be lighting my candle tonight as Im sure a lot of others will be doing too


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

whats the latest on this situation?

i really dont understand the government, it truly does stink


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

mr.stitches said:


> whats the latest on this situation?
> 
> i really dont understand the government, it truly does stink


Im not sure tbh. Hopefully someone will be along soon that does know more.....

No, I dont understand it either I guess all we can do is keep trying and hope for the best that something will change


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

The latest legal developments are detailed in post #15 of this thread.

The current campaign developments (which include global vigils planned for today) are detailed in the thread 'Saving Bruce' which is in 'General Chat' on page seven and sinking fast.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Johnderondon said:


> Of which this one is the longest and had (until my post) only five individual posters, one of which was me. What's the current, active membership here? Seems a busy forum. I'd guess it's in the hundreds. You started this thread and you're a veteran here. Was five posters in line with your hopes?


There was more than 5 posters on the subject as there was numerous threads.
This thread recieved 565 views which i dont think it bad at all !!!!!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

From London, outside the Northern Ireland Office in Millbank, SW1 - 30 second sample video:

YouTube - Bruce's Vigil 30 secs


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

From London, outside the Northern Ireland Office in Millbank, SW1 - 30 second sample video:

YouTube - Bruce's Vigil 30 secs


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

From London, outside the Northern Ireland Office in Millbank, SW1 - 30 second sample video:

YouTube - Bruce's Vigil 30 secs


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any further news on this case?


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for that, it was great to see and brought my wife to tears. I wish we could have been there in person but with the kids we had to stay at home but lit a candle here instead.


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

in the midst of all my tears id like to no how i can help bruce. i hope i am not too late?


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

aww that utube made me cry poor baby I do hope he can be saved


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

hayleyb said:


> in the midst of all my tears id like to no how i can help bruce. i hope i am not too late?


You're not too late. Posts #1, 2 and 3 of this thread give the contact addresses and letter templates for people to use who wish to help Bruce.

By the way, the dog in the middle of the vigil clip is Bishop. Bishop is a registered pit bull type. He spent the entire event in a single minded mission to lick everybody's ears and get his belly rubbed by as many people as possible.

Through all the noise, people, traffic, camera flashes, etc the was the absolute perfect dog. By law, of course, he is muzzled and leashed at all times in public.

Bishop is three years old. By the end of the evening he was limping slightly because of the damage to his leg caused by not getting the operation that he needed for the nine months that he was held.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Due to the huge number of submissions there will be not one but several commemorative videos.

Here's the first.

YouTube - WORLDWIDE VIGIL FOR BRUCE PART ONE


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Due to the huge number of submissions there will be not one but several commemorative videos.

Here's the first.

YouTube - WORLDWIDE VIGIL FOR BRUCE PART ONE


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Due to the huge number of submissions there will be not one but several commemorative videos.

Here's the first.

YouTube - WORLDWIDE VIGIL FOR BRUCE PART ONE


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Dont apologise for duplicating it nina, the more forum time it gets the better


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

please comment on this, hoping to make all things bruce into a sticky


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

This is soo sad!  Especially that youtube video!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

sahunk said:


> This is soo sad!  Especially that youtube video!


I cant watch it again it makes me cry


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

claire said:


> I cant watch it again it makes me cry


It brought a tear to my eye, and i hardly ever cry!  I hope bruce gets saved, i have sent all the emails!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

sahunk said:


> It brought a tear to my eye, and i hardly ever cry!  I hope bruce gets saved, i have sent all the emails!


Ive sent them all lets just hope it does some good


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

claire said:


> Ive sent them all lets just hope it does some good


Yer, please keep updating


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

It really is a fantastic response. The scale and depth of feeling is incredible.

Here's the second video.

YouTube - Worldwide Vigil For Bruce Part Two


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Its great to see he has so much support, hope to hear some good news soon.

I hope this does become a sticky...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

> I hope this does become a sticky...


So do I as it's not just a campaign about Bruce ... it's for all the other misjudged and wrongly condemned dogs.

Keep up the good work guys and thank you.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes please make this a sticky
Hoping for some good news about Bruce as poor dog has done nothing wrong


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is the 3rd video: YouTube - Worldwide Vigil For Bruce - Part Three

Maria Daines made a video of the candlelit vigil too 

YouTube - A Candle Light Vigil for Bruce

Bruce remains in custody and under a court order of destruction so we can't say things are going well.

However, in the face of hopelessness, DDAWatch have discovered a legal argument that may prevail but now we wait for a court date before that argument can be tested.

*In the meanwhile it is imperative that we keep the pressure up and make sure that Bruce's support is widely noted where it counts.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres the latest ...

"In a bid to keep piling on the pressure and help Bruce, the alleged pit bull type held under sentence of death in Northern Ireland, DDAWatch have begun a new email campaign. Please, please, please copy or rewrite the following letter and send it to the contacts listed below.



> Dear
> 
> I am contacting you further to my previous email regarding the tragic case of Bruce, the alleged pit bull terrier type held by Northdown Borough Council. I remind you of the facts regarding Bruce.
> 
> ...


The Secretary of State for Northern Ireland  Shaun Woodward MP

Northern Ireland Office, 11 Millbank, London, SW1P 4PN

Fax: 01744 24306...

Enquiries

The Rt Hon Peter Robinson MP MLA  First Minister
Martin McGuinness MP MLA  deputy First Minister
Jeffrey Donaldson MP - Jeffrey Donaldson MP
Gerry Kelly MLA
Email: [email protected]

Letters to: GD36 Stormont Castle, Stormont Estate, Belfast BT4 3TT

Home | Office of the First Minister and Deputy First Minister

Rt Hon Alan Johnson MP - Home Secretary
Letters to: 2 Marsham Street, London SW1P 4DF,

Email: [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Alexander Easton DUP [email protected]

Stephen farry [email protected]

Peter Weir DUP [email protected]

Leslie Cree UUP [email protected]

Stephen farry [email protected]

or facebook pages

Here's Peter Weir
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stephen-Farr...gid=57364012878

Here's Stephen Farry MLA
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stephen-Farry-MLA/71584014663

Brian Wilson
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stephen-Farr.../aldermanwilson"


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

I am so sorry. I will do anything I can to help. Thank you for posting in this forum. There are a lot of caring people here who would give thier right arm to save a pet.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

> Thank you for posting in this forum.


Couldn't do any less as feel the same as everyone else. Sincerely hope enough people do the right thing and give him a chance.

A big thank you to anyone out there that takes the time to speak up for Bruce, a dog with no say.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruce's Global Vigil, part four

YouTube - Saving Bruce - The Vigil - Part Four


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

"*Why have the USPCA failed to comment on Bruce?*

Over the last few weeks many organisations across the world have spoken up in defence of Bruce, a good dog, currently being held by the authorities in Northern Ireland. Emails have been sent in their thousands and every single organisation and a large number of MLP's have replied, even if its a basic aknowledgment of the emails recieved.

Except for the USPCA.

The USPCA is the Ulster Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals. They are the main animal welfare body in Northern Ireland. Yet they have said nothing at all regarding the horrific condition Bruce was photograhed in. Bruce, we are told, is now in better condition however no one who claims to be protecting the welfare of animals could expect us to allow this silence and lack of action to continue.

When you visit the USPCA website the first thing that stands out is a clip promoting the Five Freedoms. The Five freedoms are :

Freedom from hunger and thirst.

Freedom from discomfort

Freedom from pain, injury and disease.

Freedom to express normal behaviour

Freedom from fear and distress.

Yet with Bruce, the USPCA keeps up a wall of silence.

Please email the USPCA again and ask them for their position on the seizure of dogs whose only crime is in their physical appearance.

Why is no action seemingly being taken against those who failed to ensure Bruce freedom from pain, injury and disease?

How many other dogs are currently being held in Northern Ireland?

How many of those dogs have died while in the "care" of the authorities?

Who is monitoring the welfare of all dogs held?

When will independent investigation be carried out on ALL kennels holding dogs in Northern Ireland and when will the outcomes of those investigations be published?

Northern Ireland, the World is still watching and will continue to speak out until YOU take action to protect the dogs!

Email the USPCA again, please.

[email protected]"


----------



## amywatkin (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive done it and have sent it on, please let us all know if he is spared


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

amywatkin said:


> Ive done it and have sent it on, please let us all know if he is spared


Of course I will - you will hear me singing from the rooftops too!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

No news on poor Bruce at all then


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is the latest news on Bruce ...

"From DDAWatch


> We have heard an update regarding bruce's situation. Shannons legal team have applied for "case stated" and there is to be a hearing on the 11th August , this coming Tuesday. We are not certain of how the legal system works in NI but we think (think!) that this hearing will be to set out the case and it may then be able to be put forward to the court of appeal at a future hearing.
> 
> If we come into any more information we will let you know. Please do keep everything crossed for shannon and especially for Bruce this tuesday regardless of what the hearingis. His fate may depend on it!


My understanding, which is absolutely fallible, is that Tuesday's hearing will just be for the judge to explain the reasoning behind her decision and for the legal points on which an appeal is sought to be laid out."


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

thank you for the update......i can not believe this nightmare for Bruce and his owners is still going on......


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

BBC - Nolan - Home

Nolan covered this today. Not entirely sympathetically it has be said.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Had the following update today ...

Main stream media are showing a strong interest. Sky want to cover it, reporters from the LA Times are making enquiries and now...

BBC NEWS | Northern Ireland | Death row dog for Court of Appeal "


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Court of Appeal hearing scheduled for the 14th Sept!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I cannot believe how long these poor people have been left not knowing the fate of their dog. Its scandalous :cursing:


----------



## johndecker (Sep 3, 2009)

this dogs do have the right to live, the right to be happy and the right to have a perfect place....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone heard any news about Bruce.....it was his hearing on Monday....i cant find any news on him...fingers crossed...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Have asked for an update - as soon as I hear anything will post - crossing everything!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Have asked for an update - as soon as I hear anything will post - crossing everything!


Thank you....i really hope it good news.....fingers crossed....


----------



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

What will become of Bruce, how long is it advisable to leave him in kennels, is it kind in the long run - he might grow old and die there - and if he comes out - how will he reconnect with family life - its really a terrible situation all round. Poor Bruce.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Still cant find out any news...it was his hearing on monday...


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

According to the facebook group they are going to be doing another hearing in roughly 2 weeks That poor dog and family


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep - have just heard the same thing.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Is it ever going to end.....i cant believe it has been allowed to go on for so long.....


----------



## zaccysash (Sep 11, 2009)

has there been any updates on this poor dog


----------



## Shezeus (Oct 9, 2009)

This is just soooo unfair how any one can allow a dog to be treated in this way for just being a certain breed,,  makes me sooooo upset,,Poor Bruce,, i so hope all comes good of this awful ordeal,,,Have signed etc,,,,The video really upset me... :crying:


----------



## ppersion (Oct 22, 2009)

It is very Informative and useful thread.I have some information to share,
A further hearing in March 2009 was scheduled to set a date for the full Appeal. But, as we understand it, at this hearing the Judge gave Bruce a reprieve, as she believed Bruce does not pose a danger to the public. It was unclear how this potentially groundbreaking ruling would proceed as the Judge did not contest that Bruce had been found to be a pit bull type but decided as he posed no danger to the public he could be returned to his owner under the conditions that apply to pit bull types in England: Bruces owner was trying to obtain third party liability insurance for him as a pit bull type in Northern Ireland. As it is illegal to have a pit bull type in Northern Ireland no insurance company was able to offer insurance cover.
A further court date was set for 29th June 2009 to decide how this ruling for Bruce could proceed and the Judge ordered destruction.
In a desperate attempt to save Bruce, owner Shannon Brown, supporters and neighbours have created petitions, online networking groups and videos resulting in worldwide support to Bring Bruce Home. Bruce remains on canine death row, removed from his family home, alone and unaware of the worldwide support he has to spare his life.
Despite being debated several times, Northern Ireland has not adopted the provisions within the1997 Dangerous Dogs (Amendment) Act allowing friendly pet dogs found to be unlawful by appearance, but posing no danger to the public, to be allowed to live. In England, Scotland and Wales, a dog found to be pit bull type by the courts can be ordered entered onto the Index of Exempted Dogs as an alternative to destruction. If the Amendment had been accepted in Northern Ireland, the court would have been able to exercise discretion as with the rest of the UK - Bruce is likely to have been home long before now, alive and well registered on the Index of Exempted Dogs.
Please comments


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

is there any more news? havnt heard anything for ages...


----------



## zaccysash (Sep 11, 2009)

any more news on poor bruce


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

There was something in the local papers this week but I can't for the life of me remember which one or what exactly it said. The headline was something like... "More Time for Bruce" or something like that.


----------



## Starlights (May 2, 2010)

Bruce has now been granted his life and will be moving down to southern ireland soon


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Starlights said:


> Bruce has now been granted his life and will be moving down to southern ireland soon


Thats fantastic news!! :thumbup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Starlights said:


> Bruce has now been granted his life and will be moving down to southern ireland soon


About time!! Hopefully he will live a long, happy life now.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Fantastic news! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

That is great and not before time too:thumbup:


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

More info about him here Victory!!! - boards.ie He'l be 2 county's down from me!  Such good news! :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww thats brilliant news :thumbup:

He can live out his days as he deserves to now. He's going to be a well spoiled doggy


----------



## love cats (Jul 1, 2010)

thats great news


----------

